# Pina Colada Recipe Wanted!



## gfrank07 (Jul 8, 2010)

I recently bought a bottle of wine from a local PA winery entitled "Pinot Colada." I assume they blended Pinot Grigio and Coconut. Whatever it was it was awesome. I'd like to try something similiar to this, but use Welch's White Grape and add Coconut juice. Anyone have any recipe advice or suggestions?


----------



## Stemar (Jul 29, 2010)

*hope this will help you.*

*Tropical Pina Colada Recipe*
*Ingredients*

* Ice cubes
* ¼ cup pineapple chunks
* ½ cup light rum
* ¼ cup coconut milk
* ½ cup coconut cream
* Maraschino cherry, for garnish
* Sliced pineapple, for garnish

*Directions*
Throw a handful of ice cubes into the blender. Pour in the rum, coconut cream, coconut milk and toss in the pineapple chunks. Blend briefly at high speed. Strain into glass, garnish with slice of pineapple and maraschino cherry, and serve. Cheers!


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 29, 2010)

Im all over thisthread. I inquired about the same not to long ago.

I have made several batches of wine using the Dole 100% frozen juice concentrates, they offer some great flavor combos. Mango/pineapple etc.

I recently learned that they came out with a Pina Colada flavr that is also 100% juice. Unfortunately they dont carry that flavor anywhere here in Fairbanks.

I sure hop we can come up with something, because I'll make a batch right long side of you!!


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2010)

gfrank07 said:


> I recently bought a bottle of wine from a local PA winery entitled "Pinot Colada." I assume they blended Pinot Grigio and Coconut. Whatever it was it was awesome. I'd like to try something similiar to this, but use Welch's White Grape and add Coconut juice. Anyone have any recipe advice or suggestions?




I would make two separate wines, one pinot grigio and one out of the welch's coconut juice. Once they are done then blend until you get the taste that you like.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't locate my original thread about this but I remmber others were concerned about the oil in coconut.

If I remember further, someone mentioned using coconut juice instead of the sweetened milk. I also brought up using the shreaded bakers coconut, but again the oil issue was brought up.

Looking forward to seeing if we can come up with some more ideas on the use of coconut in a wine recipe.

Dont the people in the tropics make some kind of liquor using coconut juice? It may not be official wne, but I have heard many times of fermented coconut juice.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm working on a concoction that might solve the coconut dilemma, but im trying to wait about another week - when im finally able to give it a try - before i get anyones hopes too high.... We'll see what happens..


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Troy,

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3582

i am the search master. LOL.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 29, 2010)

YOU BE THE MAN!

Thanks for finding it. Usually I am pretty good at finding old threads to, just feeling a little lazy.

I am sure glad to see this topic resurrected. Somehow coconut just seems like a viable ingredient for making wine.

THANKS UBG!


----------

